# KONA Stinky Dee-Lux 2004 in Hamburg Altona gestohlen



## Crystal (8. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank an Sergio aus Saarbrücken.
Es ist bei ebay aufgetaucht - 1 zu 1 wie es gestohlen wurde.
Wie dreist muß man sein.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo an alle,

im Laufe der letzten Woche hat man mir gezielt meinen Freerider aus dem Keller in Hamburg Altona gestohlen. 

Ich möchte Euch bitten vielleicht nach ihm Aussschau zu halten.
Jeder von Euch weiß, was so ein Rad kostet. Ich habe fast fünf Jahre dafür gebraucht um alle Teile zusammen zu bekommen.

Ich habe Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer 2006 hier im Bikemarkt gekauft und dann nach und nach aufgebaut.

Wenn ihr irgendwelche Hinweise habt, meldet Euch bitte bei mir unter 0160/984 986 89 und/oder der Polizei.

Vielen Dank für Eure Augen und Ohren.

Eine schöne Bike Saison Euch allen.
Gruß Kay


Hier die aktuelle Teileliste:

    * Rahmen: KONA Stinky Dee-luxx, Baujahr 2004, grau-silber, Hinterbau schwarz, Kabelführungen am Oberrohr größer gefeilt, alter Schlauch als Kettenschutz um die Kettenstrebe gewickelt - da ein Kabelbinder abgegangen ist, wurde dieser durch olivgrünes "Panzerklebeband" ersetzt, Lackplatzer über dem Kettenspanner, Delle im Oberrohr auf der rechten Seite hinter dem Steuersatz, Kerbe an der linken Umlenkwippe an der Innenseite zum Rahmen

    * Federgabel: MARZOCCHI Bomber, Baujahr 2003, Federweg 180 mm, goldene Tauchrohre, linker Einstellknopf unter dem Lenker fehlt, Schriftzug auf einer Seite fast durchgehend eingerissen

    * Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC, Federweg 160 mm, schwarze Stahlfeder, wegen Ölverlust schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, untere Gummidichtung kaputt

    * Laufräder (EINZELSTÜCKE):
          o Felgen: RODI Downhill Disc 26", weiß
          o Naben: Novatech Downhill Disc front, 20 mm Steckachse, gold
          o              Novatech Downhill Disc rear, 12 mm Steckachse, gold
          o Speichen: Standard, 2 mm, schwarz

    * Scheibenbremsen: Hayes HFX-9, 203 mm vorne und hinten, schwarze Bremshebel von der Benutzung abgenutzt - silberner Schimmer

    * Bereifung vorne: SCHWALBE Fat Albert 2,35"

    * Bereifung hinten: SCHWALBE Muddy Mary 2,4"

    * Steuersatz: FSA Pig Pro DH, 1 1/4" A-Head, schwarz

    * Lenker: Amoeba Riser, 680 mm breit, weiß

    * Griffe: Bontrager, schwarz mit roten Lock-On Ringen

    * Schalthebel: Shimano XT, 8-Gänge

    * durchgehender weißer Schaltzug

    * Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX, 9 Gänge

    * Kasette: 9-fach, 14-23 Zähne

    * Vorbau: Truvativ, 50 mm

    * Schutzblech: CRUD Fast Fender, Lenkerbefestigung

    * Kettenspanner: Truvativ Boxguide

    * Innenlager: ISIS, Truvativ Gigapipe(?) 78 mm

    * Kurbeln: FSA Alu 170 mm

    * Kettenblatt: FSA DH 36T (36 Zähne), rot eloxierte, kurze Kettenblattschrauben

    * Pedalen: Pedalen: Crank Bothers 5050XX, rot-schwarz

    * Sattelstütze: FSA 36,4 mm Durchmesser(?), schwer zu lösen, Standardklemmschelle

    * Sattel: Selle Italia, schwarz


# Die ersten beiden Bilder sind das Originalfahrrad vor dem Kauf.
# Das dritte Bild ist der erste Aufbau von mir - etwa 2009.
# Das vierte habe ich wegen eines Ersatzteiles gemacht, man erkennt gut den auffälligen Laufradsatz.
# Auf dem fünften Bild steht es währund des Umzuges in der Küche - ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen erkennen. Das ist der aktuelle Aufbau und leider das einzige Foto was ich habe.


----------



## Masul (30. Juli 2012)

freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte,

gruss

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2012)

Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist. Bei ebay? Wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein. Bzw. ist es ein Glücksfall, dass er/sie so dumm war. ;o)


----------



## Crystal (1. August 2012)

Ja, ein Riesenglücksfall durch "Masul" der sich schlau gemacht hat und meinen Eintrag hier gefunden hat.

Leider ist die Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft etwas zu lasch. Es ist nicht so wichtig, wie andere Dinge. Traurig, da es echt auf dem Präsentierteller nur zwei Stadtteile weiter steht. Natürlich bekomme ich derzeit auch keinen ans Rohr und selbst abholen "darf" ich es nicht.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass der Verkäufer "nur" im Auftrag verkauft.
Ich lasse es auf jeden Fall zurück verfolgen und halte Euch auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## Crystal (5. August 2012)

Hey an alle,

ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber in Deutschland ist es möglich an geklauten Sachen Eigentum zu erwerben, wenn der Nachbesitzer "im guten Glauben" des Diebes ist.

So geht es mir gerade. Mein Rad bin ich zu 99% los, da ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr der Eigentümer bin. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt noch...

Der derzeitige "Eigentümer" hat mein Rad auf einer Auktion eines Pfandhauses erworben und damit auch alle Rechte die der Dieb bei der Verpfändung abgetreten hat, obwohl mein Einverständnis nicht vorlag.

Ich fühle mich regelrecht verarscht vom deutschen Recht. Das ist auch nicht das erste Mal. Wir haben eindeutig eine Täter-Justiz hier am Laufen, welche die Opfer im Stich lässt. Kann das sein?

Ich bin echt sauer und weiß noch nicht einmal auf wen.
hat jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gehabt? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Danke Euch und Gute Nacht.


----------



## Masul (27. September 2012)

Hallo,

Dein Rad wird hier versteigert http://www.ebay.de/itm/KONA-STINKY-DELUXE-MOUNTAINBIKE-FAHRRAD-/160887357001?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2575a23e49#ht_3895wt_1052 

..????!?


----------

